# Game 16, a bad loss against New orleans



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Monday's school night so I didn't see any of the game (or hear any of it on the way home, no radio for this game in Madison). It appears that shooting was very, very bad.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

They may have won, but they are considering changing their name to the Pelicans.

Who is the real loser in this scenario?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

36 Karat said:


> They may have won, but they are considering changing their name to the Pelicans.
> 
> Who is the real loser in this scenario?


I saw that. 

I think someone's watched too many cute animated Disney movies.


----------

